# Want Some Friends to Hike With?  The AZ Hitch-Hiker Guide!



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2006)

Got the idea to post this thread after reading *this thread*.  

*If you are going to be hiking this summer and would like some company from AZ, feel free to post the areas where you hike and how folks can contact you!*  I hope that this spurs some AZ Hiking Outings and interest in hiking...once we get better weather :roll:  

Enjoy!

Here are "my stomping grounds." Folks who would like company or advice, feel free to PM me:

*White Mountain 4000 Footers*
*Central and Northern Greens*
*NEK and Central Vermont Mountains*
*Ski Areas*
*Wapack and Monadnock Regions*
*Other NH Areas Beyond the Whites*
*Some experience with the 'Dacks*

:beer:


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jun 26, 2006)

The Hudson Highlands are my stomping grounds.  I am on Breakneck Ridge almost everyday, usually 6:00AM on weekdays.

http://gorp.away.com/gorp/publishers/countryman/hik_dutc.htm


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 26, 2006)

im in Jersey, but am willing to travel for the right hiking opportunities....

I am planning to move to the Whites VERY SOON, so locations may change but hiking will reamain a constant....

Right now im available for dayhikes in:

Jersey
Lower Hudson Valley
Catskills

Overnight hikes:

Just about anywhere in the New England region..

M


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 26, 2006)

my stomping grounds are the white mountains primarily, especially northern and north eastern realms in the route 2, route 3, route 302, and I-93 areas. looking to get to know the higher peaks in the greens as well. and of course, i hike burke a lot and am looking to explore the willoughby area in VT more. always down for some company, i generally hike alone which is not as fun, but sometimes the quiet and calm is refreshing.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 26, 2006)

My primary stomping grounds are the Holyoke Range and Mt Tom in Western Mass.    I'm well versed in the Whites but still have many nuggets to explore out there.  I'm also becoming quite familar with Mt Greylock.  I would hope that we could have an AZ group for the Flags on the 48 event in the White Mountains.   Maybe <cough cough> Greg will issue you guys a challenge.

Happy trails gang!


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 27, 2006)

Cal, I'm planning an after work walk in the Holyokes when I get back from Vacation, 07/18, should get there around 6:20 at the State Park building in the Notch between Norwottuck & Bare.

I head out usually once a month, soomtimes more if work brings me close to the mountains.  I try & get to ADK's twice a year, Catskills, ME & VT 1X a year & usually get to Holyokes, Tom & Taconic area once a year/  My main destination is the Whites though, usually more than one 4K peak at a time.

Schedule is usually hectic so I'll pick a date in advance & then two different hikes, one for good weather & one for bad weather.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2006)

NW CT is my hiking stomping grounds, although I haven't gotten up there much the past few years (home life has been busy). Anyway, here are some of my standard routes:


Undermountain --> AT --> Bear (up-and-back or down AT to Sages --> Paradise --> Under Mountain)
Lion's Head to Bear via AT (rather long up-and-back [~8 miles?] but with a long flat section in the middle)
Race Brook Falls to Race (up-and-back)
South Taconic Trail to Alander (up-and-back)
Prospect Mountain/Rand's View - AT (flat and easy)
It's a great area. Here are some images:

*Alander Mountain* - August 19, 2001
*Mount Everett and Mount Race* - December 10, 2000
*Race Brook Falls* - November 12, 2000
*Prospect Mountain / Rand's View* - November 5, 2000
*Tri-State Loop* - October 14/15, 2000
*Bear Mountain* - October 8, 2000
More *Alander Mountain* - September 19, 1999

For Trip reports, see: 

*Bear & Round Mountains* - October 12, 2001
*Mount Washington State Forest / Riga Plateau* - December 10, 2000
*Mount Bear & Sages Ravine * - October 24, 2000
*Race Brook Falls/Mount Race* - October 24, 1999

This truly is a wonderful area.


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 30, 2006)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> I'm also becoming quite familar with Mt Greylock.
> Happy trails gang!




I might entertain hiking/skinning this in winter and skiing back down..supposed to be a backcountry gem..

Let me know if thats something you're interested in.

M


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 1, 2006)

I love to hike anywhere in the Whites and the lower half of Maine. If any readers need a hiking partner during the week, just pm me and ghostdog and I will be delighted join you. 

Happy trails!!


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 2, 2006)

My wive, our dog and I are in the process of hiking the NH 4000-footers. Once our son gets a lil bigger (only 2.5 weeks now) we'll be hitting the trails again. We will probably be hitting smaller peaks for a while until we see how he likes the hikes. 

We live in Hooksett so we can get to the lakes region and southern NH easily. We will probably hit up Rattlesnake in Holderness and Major in Alton sometime this summer.

This fall I'm hoping to get back to the 4000-footers. Below is a list of 4's that we have left:
Mount Washington
Mount Jefferson
Mount Monroe
Mount Twin, South Peak
Mount Eisenhower
Mount Twin North Peak
Mount Bond
Mount Bond, West Peak
Mount Kinsman, South Peak
Mount Pierce [Clinton]
Mount Kinsman, North Peak
Bondcliff
Zealand Mountain
Cannon Mountain
Mount Hale
Mount Jackson
Galehead
Mount Waumbek

So if you want to hike any these peaks or want info on any of the other 4's PM me.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 12, 2006)

Although ghostdog and I are members of the Four Thousand Foot Club, we re-hike them during the weekends and during the week too.  We also enjoy hiking the 3000'ers and visits to waterfalls and other interesting places.  A note via private mail will hook us up.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 18, 2006)

If anyone is interested I'm planning on doing the following this week:

July 19th Monadnock via Dublin Path (or ODP) starting around 7:00 PM, down in dark plan is to do 2.2 up in an hour & 10 minutes or so, quick rest & back to trees before needing head lamp

July 20th (Something in South Taconics - was thinking Everett but flexible could be Bear or Race, start time would be around 6:45 PM, quick rest (if bear or Everett about 1 1/4 hours up, Race is a little longer

July 21st Norwottuck & likely Bare from the Notch start time around 6:30 PM

Email me at mapaggioli4000@aol.com the day before or or PM me here before 12:00 the day of the hike if I should look for you at the trailhead.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 20, 2006)

*Change in  July 20 hiking plans*

I’ve decided to skip the South Taconic hike today in favor of staying closer to home on the Airline Trail in Colchester, CT.  Still planning on a Friday evening hike in the Holyoke Range.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 25, 2006)

*Saturday, the 29th*, we're going to Mt Chocorua on Rte 112 via Champney Falls Trail for a 9 am start time. The parking area is about 1.3 miles east of Bear Notch Road. This moderate hike is 7.6 miles, with 2250' of elevaton gain, and a book time of 6 hours. It has spectacular 360° views!

*Sunday, the 30th*, we're hitting the Kinsmans via Lonesome Lake, Cascade Brook, Fishin' Jimmy and Kinsman Ridge trails. Meet at the Lafayette Campground parking lot I-93 on the south (left) side at the wooden bridge and picnic table. Round trip is 10.0 miles, 3550 feet of elevation gain, and a book time of 7.0 hours. We'll be staying longer as McRat has once again decided to bring ice cream sandwiches for distribution to the A.T. thru hikers! 48 ice cream sandwiches will be given away, 1 for each 4000 footer in NH! 
All our hikes will be a moderate paced, mixed company hike, with tons of spectacular views, stops for water, rest, food, and a visit to the Lonesome lake hut to treat the croo with something most special. Hope you can join in on the fun. _As always, let me know if you are joining us._

All the best,
Mtn Magic


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 3, 2006)

*Saturday, August 5* is the level and easy Pondicherry Wildlife Refuge.
*Sunday, August 6* is a big hike to Mount Isolation.
All are welcome to join us.  As always, kindly let me know you'll be joining the group.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 3, 2006)

What time on Sunday ar you meeting at trailhead?  Can't hike but family will be up there & Sunday's planned activities include a drive to PNVC, a walk to Crystal Cascade, a drive up the auto road (1st time) & a hike of the Roost before hitting Storyland after 3:00 

Figure we should be around the Route 16 Trailhead around 8:00 AM


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 9, 2006)

Why I have auto notify me of new posts checked and why I do not recieve them is very fustrating to me!  We were there at 8 am waited, car spotted and drove on to Glen Boulder Trail.  Wish we hooked up.  A super day to hike! .


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 9, 2006)

*Two more weekend hikes!*

*Saturday, August 12*: Mount Waumbek

*Sunday, August 13:* Mounts Monroe & Washington!

Please send me pm for more info or to join us!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 9, 2006)

This Friday--Tripyramids for me.  PM for more info...may contact you, MtnMagic, re: Sunday.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 11, 2006)

Sunday is forecasted to be a super weather day for this hike!


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Osceola's - Friday, August 18*

*The Osceola's - Friday, August 18*  Join the 8 (so far!) of us and play hookey from work! Mt Osceola Trailhead Directions: 

I- 93 North take EXIT 31 for Rt. 175 / Tripoli Rd. Go EAST (right!) onto Tripoli Road from the off ramp. The Mount Osceola Trailhead is 7 miles from I-93. Tripoli Road becomes a dirt road after a couple miles. Parking is left and allowed on side of road when full. 

Gear-up and be raring to go for a prompt 8:30 start time from the Tripoli (pronounced Triple "eye") Road trailhead. Mount Osceola is 4340' and East Osceola 4156'. Round trip is 8.4 miles, a 2950' elevation gain, and 6 hours round trip. This is a moderate, fun hike with good views and a nice, friendly mixed group. Make new friends, meet old friends! As always, kindly let me know if you are joining us.


----------



## una_dogger (Aug 15, 2006)

*Stomp*

I just moved to Vermont so my stomping grounds are the Green Mountains!

I'm looking forward to spending more time in the DAKS this fall now that I am closer; and the Whites, too.


----------



## knuckledragger (Aug 16, 2006)

The week end of 8/25 -8/28 I will be doing the mansfeild traverse (ccc road, maple ridge, Lt, down sunset ridge will have more details as date gets closer. Will be doing with my 12 year old who is an acomplished hiker, the greater the exposure the more she likes it, the oposite of her old man. I will also be doing a peak in the Daks after thinking maybe giant? Would enjoy company.
                   Dave


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 16, 2006)

knuckledragger said:


> The week end of 8/25 -8/28 I will be doing the mansfeild traverse (ccc road, maple ridge, Lt, down sunset ridge will have more details as date gets closer. Will be doing with my 12 year old who is an acomplished hiker, the greater the exposure the more she likes it, the oposite of her old man. I will also be doing a peak in the Daks after thinking maybe giant? Would enjoy company.
> Dave



Great hike.  I did the same route on Mansfield in August 2000.  Lots of fun...great loop.  Sunset Ridge is so cool.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 17, 2006)

*Mounts Zealand & Guyot, Saturday, Aug 19*

*Saturday,* *August 19* is a hike to Mounts Zealand and Guyot (superb views on Zeacliff and Guyot!) to bring water and trail magic to runners participating in the 31.5 mile Pemi Ultra traverse. We are starting at 7:30 at the lot at the end of Zealand Road off of Rte 302. One way is 6.9 miles in 3-3.5 hours and and hour rest to soak up the view and sun on the summit of Guyot. All are welcome to join us. Kindly post or pm me to let me know you are joining us.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Carters - Thursday, August 24*

We've a nice group hike all set for Thursday, August 24. Hikers are most welcome to join us, with notice. Feel free to send a pm for questions and to reserve a spot.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 21, 2006)

*Owl's Head - Saturday, August 26*

We are getting the most out of the summertime with a big hike to visit *Owl's Head on Saturday, *August 26! See the details on this thread.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moosilauke, Monday, August 28*

*Moosilauke - Monday, August 28*. Make new friends, meet old ones! Details may be found on this thread.


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 19, 2006)

Mt Isolation! - Friday Sept 22, 23, and/or 24. See this link for the complete details and to rspv:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/10065-hiking-mt-isolation-9-22-23-24-a.html#post110140


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 22, 2006)

*Mounts Adam & Madison -Sept 30*

See the details here!


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 28, 2006)

*Columbus Day Weekend Free Camping - Oct 6-9 - Twin Mtn, NH*

And you're invited!   
See the complete details here!!


----------



## MarcHowes (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone interested in the Osceolas & Hancocks & Hale this weekend? Here is the plan.

On Saturday start Osceolas from Tripoli Rd at ~4:30 AM Bag peaks, maybe catch sunrise. Head back down to car (should take ~5-6 hrs). Travel up to Hancock parking lot at the hairpin on the kanc. probably start this one off at around 11:00-12:00. This is another 5-6 hour hike.

On Sunday hike Hale from the Zealand rd whenever I wake up (usually 6:30-7). this is a quick 4.4 mile hike.

There is a shred of a chance that I may do the willey-field-tom traverse too on sunday after hale (if time and energy permit). 

PM me if anyone is game.


----------



## MarcHowes (Oct 24, 2006)

*Next Weekend.*

Here is my plan for next weekend (10/28,29):


Saturday Morning: Whiteface and Passaconaway in that order in a loop (blueberry, rollins, dicey trail)

Saturday Afternoon: Cabot (via bunnel)
Sunday Morning: Waumbek (via star)

If there is any interest let me know so I can toss out some more details. There will be pressure to move fast as I do have a ~20 mile agenda on Saturday. Not so much on Sunday. Saturday hike will start ~5am. Expect snow. Weather prediction is not so friendly.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 25, 2006)

With a sick child & bad weather planned for Saturday I've decided not to head to Nh but looking for a 10+ mile hike in South Taconics or Greylock Sunday.  Was thinking maybe Jug End to Everett.
Anyone interested?  Probably windy, maybe icy?


----------



## MarcHowes (Oct 31, 2006)

*Isolation*

Hey everyone,

I am finishing up my NH48 this weekend. I would really like to have some company up Isolation since It looks like none of my friends can make it.

Here is the weekend Itenerary:

Saturday: Tripyramids North And Middle. I need to do a TP rematch cause I biked them back in August. I will be approaching VIA pine bend this time (from the kanc)

Sunday: Isolation, My 48th 4000 footer. Starting at the crack of dawn from Rte 16. I plan to bushwhack if conditions are favorable.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Marc,

I haven't heard and didn't read, did ya finish the 48?


----------



## MarcHowes (Nov 15, 2006)

Sure did!

http://www.hoosactunnel.net/nonhoosac/NH/Isolation061105


----------



## MarcHowes (Nov 28, 2006)

*Mendon & Dorset*

Hi Everyone, Im thinking of doing Mendon and Dorset this weekend (12/2,3). I can combine Mendon with a trip up to Killington summit. This is a NEHH peakbagging adventure. I am flexible with regards to dates and time although I tend to favor "early". If I am not doing Killington I may well just go ahead and bag Mendon and Dorset on the same day.


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 5, 2006)

*Arethusa Falls & Frankenstein Cliff! 12/9*

*When:*
Saturday, December 9, 2006, 9:45 AM

*Where:*
Arethusa Falls parking lot 
Spur Road off Rte 302, 3.4 miles past (South) of the Willey House site.
Bright blue "Scenic View" sign at the start of this paved road. 
Bretton Woods , NH 03575

*The Hike:*
An easy hike and a great social & scenic adventure to visit the tallest falls in the state, then hike to one of the easiest to climb bluffs with spectacular views of the waterfalls, the valley, and the mountains! There are a pair of Peregrine Falcons nesting, so there is a chance we may see one soaring. We also learn why these two places are named so. This round trip loop hike is only 4.7 miles, 1400' of elevation gain in a book time of 3.5 hours. We'll have plenty of rest stops. Ideal for children and those that haven't hiked in a while.

*Notes:*
After the hike we'll have a late lunch at the excellent Good 'n You Restaurant & Lounge, 631 Rte 3 South in Twin Mtn. Make new friends, meet old friends!


----------



## MtnMagic (Dec 5, 2006)

*When:* Sunday, December 10, 2006, 9:45 AM 

*Where:* Lafayette Campground
Route 93 in Franconia Notch State Park 
Lincoln , NH 03251


*The Hike:* We're going get some breath taking 360 degree views of all the mountains via the Lonesome Lake, Fishin' Jimmy, and Kinsman Ridge Trails! We can fill up our water when we arrive at Lonesome Lake Hut from both the near beginning and near end which is 1.7 miles from the campground parking lot. This round trip loop hike is a moderate hike that is 10.0 miles, 3550' of elevation gain, and completed in about 7 hours. 

*Notes:* 
Welcome to the Four Thousand Foot Fitness & Fun Club! Summit all 48 4k'ers and receive your official A.M.C. scroll and a patch for your pack. Go to the message boards to ask questions and learn the answers. After the hike, our group will have dinner at the fantastic Woodstock Inn & Brewery. The Friday, December 1, '06 release of their new _Wassail_ Ale is another reason to be there!


----------



## walkerd2 (Jan 15, 2007)

When: Thursday January 18th 2007 around 7:00-8:00 AM

The Plan: N and S Hancock via Cedar Brk Tr, Hancock Notch Tr, Hancock Loop Tr.

I hope to be there closer to 7:00, so if anyone is interested in joining, please contact me so I know to wait.

Hope to here from you soon


----------



## X-Linked (Mar 24, 2008)

I would have to say, all over the NorthEast PA region. 

The Appalachian Trails,
State Parks: Hickory Run, Ricketts Glen, Delaware State Forest.
Privately owned places:  Bushkill Falls, the Caverns.
Falls: Glen Onoko, Del Water Gap


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2008)

I try to hike local sections of the Appalachian trail every weekend during the summer..


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 25, 2008)

MtnMagic said:


> *Saturday, August 5* is the level and easy Pondicherry Wildlife Refuge.
> *Sunday, August 6* is a big hike to Mount Isolation.
> All are welcome to join us.  As always, kindly let me know you'll be joining the group.



We might have to join up with you on the Isolation trip, was going to do this one at the end of last season, but didn't make it. We'll let you know.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Those trip postings are from 2006.


----------



## hiker (May 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I am a new member of this forum. I am 49 and enjoy outdoors. I have recently moved to Boston from Idaho, where I spent some time hiking and scrambling Idaho's mountains. I would be interested to continue similar activities in New England. I am looking for a possibility to join people, who are involved into hiking New Hampshire's 4,000-Footers (or other mountains), as a hiking partner.

Thanks a lot.

Oleg


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2008)

Welcome, Oleg! The season's just getting going, a late start this year due to the heavy snowfall. Many trails, especially north-facing over 3500', still have deep snow in spots and a difficult "monorail" to follow where snowshoers packed it down over winter, but hopefully as the sunny days go by more folk will be getting out and posting trips to share.


----------



## hiker (May 27, 2008)

Thank you, Michael!

Would that be too early than to hike Franconia Ridge this coming weekend? Could you suggest any other good strenious hikes in place of this one?

Thank you,
Oleg


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2008)

Well, the latest info I have puts the Wilderness and Bondcliff Trails at excellent condition through the Bonds, but then 4-5 feet of snow remains over by the Twins.


----------



## hiker (May 27, 2008)

Are the Twins connected to the Bondcliff Trails? Would that be the same loop? Sorry, I am not yet familiar with the trails, names, and areas. Just started to learn... Checked the Bondcliff Trail. It looks very good and if it is in a good condition, it could be something for me to start with here in New England.

Oleg


----------



## MichaelJ (May 27, 2008)

The Bonds are a bit of a major hike for an introduction to the area. How about you start a new thread in the hiking forum and pose the question there, and throw out some information on your experience level, and we should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## hiker (May 28, 2008)

Good morning Michael,

It seems that there is not much interest so far in my new thread (no responses)... May be I should have given a more "marketable" title...?

Oleg


----------



## bosrocker51 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am in Medford, MA and have recently developed an interest in rappelling, primarily if I want to self-evac from a chairlift. I used to be on a ski patrol. I have some equipment, and looking for somebody who might be willing to show me the ropes...

have: locking carabiners. rappel ring, 60 ft of new 8.5mm static line, webbing, harness...

stomping grounds: Middlesex Fells Reservation

PLEASE contact me.


----------



## psuhiker (Mar 18, 2010)

*My Friend is Hiking the AT Now, Tweeting Along the Way*

Hey... I wanted to pass along a blog my friend put together for his 2010 AT hike (he's currently on his fifth day of the trip). 

If you want to read about his trip or follow him on Twitter or even find out where you can thru hike with him, check out his Appalachian Trail blog. He'll probably be checking his website once a week, maybe... when he can get to a public computer, and has been reading comments from past thru hikers and supporters. 

This is his second thru hike on the Appalachian Trail (his first hike was in 2003 and he's also hiked the Pacific Crest Trail in 2007) and this time he's blogging his trip straight from the trail.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 9, 2011)

My stomping grounds are Maine.  I make a handful of trips to Baxter State Park each year as well as Acadia.  I hike a lot of the AT typically from Saddleback to Katahdin each season. I hit the Moosehead Lake area quite frequently as well as 100 mile wilderness.  Each year I make a trip or two to the Whites.  PM me if you need some local advice on Maine hikes or possible partner.  I have also thru hiked the AT and Cohos Trail in NH


----------



## YurteeBoy (Dec 14, 2011)

Any backcountry skiers/boarders in the New England area looking to meet up for some touring this winter? I just moved back east from the Tetons last summer and looking to get into the Presidentials (Great Gulf, Gulf of Slides, Tucks), and find some stashes in Vt. 
Most of my buddies here are resort skiers and/or are married with kids. Hoping to find some experienced bc travelers. Hit me up if you want to make some turns!


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

Good bump, welcome to the forums Yurtee!


----------



## masonwilliams (Feb 18, 2012)

In our daily life cyber crime is increased day by day  and it is very harmful to our livelihood . Do you know about  this…………?


----------



## GotoNancy1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Skiing any day! You are limited with snowboarding. Although it is still pretty cool. I do both.My favorite sport is snowboard cross – I love it! And I like all kinds of snow sport: Snowboarding, Skiing or Snow Skiing, water skiing, skiing and snowboarding Winter Sports


----------



## TheDude1911 (Oct 15, 2012)

Located in MA. I try and get up to NH for day hikes as much as possible. Always up for an adventure, NH, ME, VT, winter, spring, summer, fall, whatever. I have my eye on Adams, Jefferson, and Lafayette for the near future.


----------



## Kristen (Jan 2, 2013)

Blue Hills on any weekend above 55 degrees!


----------



## GoneTil9 (Aug 23, 2015)

Going to Mt Katahdin Labor Day weekend.  Would love to meet up with people.  Going with 1-2 friends right now, and trying to figure out where to park for hiking because we missed out on the parking permits.........


----------



## Andy_CF (Dec 25, 2015)

Looking to partner with someone interested in winter summit hikes. I'm relatively new to winter hiking / snowshoeing and plan to take a guided hike, perhaps to summit Mt Adams, with Synotte Mountain Guides later this month and would also welcome a partner for that outing.  Unfortunately my wife is not particularly interested in winter hikes!

I'm especially interested in White Mountain 4000 footers.

Thanks!


----------

